# Wheel Horse 854



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

Thought I'd post a few pics of what is fast becoming my favorite garden tractor.

<img src=http://img52.photobucket.com/albums/v160/Juggler54/Garden%20Tractors/IMG_0412.jpg>

<img src=http://img52.photobucket.com/albums/v160/Juggler54/Garden%20Tractors/IMG_0410.jpg>

Sorry about the pic size, I'm not yet used to using Photobucket.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good also looks like it doing a good bit of work. It also looks like you are having a blast.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good looking tractor there Juggler!:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l think my dad have one like that at one time or anther


----------

